# La historia de las cosas



## puck (Nov 24, 2009)

Les dejo un video que me pareció bueno y me gustaría compartirlo con ustedes, miren, está dividido en 3 partes, sin comentarios.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgZY78uwvxk


----------



## electrodan (Nov 24, 2009)

En cuanto a lo de que se acaban los recursos naturales, al menos que vivamos en una GRAN mentira (MAS grande de lo que supongo), es cierto, se están acabando. Pero ya ves... Generalizando, a las personas no les importa lo que esté pasando afuera de su casa. Solamente se preocupan cuando el problema les molesta. Las "masas" son extremadamente predecibles (y manipulables).
Pero, de todas formas, no voy a dejar de escuchar música porque esos aparatos estén hechos de veneno.
En cuanto a que hoy estamos intoxicándonos inconscientemente, que no lo dude nadie (solo hace falta ver lo que comemos, lo que vemos en la televisión, lo que respiramos, etc.), pero también hay que tomar en cuenta que el promedio de vida por habitante es mucho mas alto (al menos en la mayor parte del planeta) que en la antigüedad.
PD: Eso del "tercer mundo" me parece una estupidez. Principalmente, porque este planeta es UNO SOLO, y lo que hagamos aquí influye del otro lado del susodicho, e inversamente.
PD2: Me es dificil de asimilar que alguien pueda ver este video y no tener ningún comentario.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 12, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> PD2: Me es dificil de asimilar que alguien pueda ver este video y no tener ningún comentario.



Que puedo decir 
No cabe duda que somos una raza con tendencia hacia la destrucción.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2009)

hola, no vi el video, pero te lei electrodan.

solo hare un par de comentarios:
1-- una vez pregunte cual es la poblacion que el mundo puede aceptar en todo su ecosistema sin alterarlo.
ser parte de un ecosistema sustentable es estar alli y no ir de a poco destruyendolo.
bueno, no recuerdo cuantos tendriamso que ser, pero por los que somos realmente seriamos llamados "plaga".

2 --- alguna vez discuti que todo esto de la onda verde es bien recibido por la mayoria de la gent e............siempre y cuando no les joda.
a que me refiero ?? 
a que a la gente de la ciudad le jode que se contaminen los bosques pero a los que trabajan contaminando lso bosques no les jode.
y el dia que un gobierno diga que vos tenes que vender tu casa por el futuro de la humanidad, o que tendras vos que dejar la electronica por que no se usara mas por que es mala para el futuro.
o que no podes mas darte un baño de inmersion en la bañadera.
o no ver mas TV.........
ahi se le acabo la onda verde a los citadinos (vos y yo) .

electrodan, estoy por el segundo video, dice que son 3 , y solo un comentario puedo hacer, cualquier otro es innecesario :

MIRENLO


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Dic 13, 2009)

Sí La Idea es fantasiar vean la película 2012 y verán lo extraimaginable mundo de la fantasía y el terror al mismo tiempo como si fuese la misma Apocalipsis
*Apocalipsis*


----------



## electrodan (Dic 13, 2009)

La idea no es fantasear, si no todo lo contrario: ver la realidad.


----------



## sfg88 (Dic 13, 2009)

Obviamente se nos acaban los recursos, la produccion natural se dejo a un lado todo porque no se puede abastecer a toda una población y de ahi que nos intoxicamos con productos transgénicos, en cuanto a mi celular, tv, consola, pc y demas cosas que uso, de que fueron hechos con "veneno" tiene razon el video, pero de que los tenga que dejar de usar imposible, en primera si tomas la iniciativa para dar ejemplo a los demas nadie te va hacer caso, es como tantas personas que querian cumplir su sueño intentando cambiar a este mundo pero nunca lo lograron quedando solos en el recuerdo. 
Y hablando de personas con sueños, ¿alguien conoce a Lázaro Zamenhof ?, fundador del Esperanto o la "Lengua Internacional", que gran personaje este tipo, queria que todo el mundo se entendiese en un solo idioma el Esperanto, solo tienen que saber un poco su historia, recomiendo el siguiente enlace:

*150 Aniversario: Reinvindicando la ilusión del Esperanto*

Saludos


----------

